# you are more likely to find someone attractive, if...



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

you have lots in common, or you are complete opposites...


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

If they can tolerate my intjness!
Don't nag or annoy me.
Must be intelligent. Not cocky!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Someone who is similiar, especially when it comes to social things. I'm not a sit around the house type of lady. I like to go out and experience new things. and would like a partner who would want to also.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

If...

*They're intelligent
*humble
*confident
*deep
*sweet
*loyal
*trustworthy
*honest
*kind
*optomistic
*hard working
*passionate
*fun
*quirky


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

opposites are just more sexy...


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I voted "great minds think alike". If I were to go out with someone, they would definitely have to have a similar worldview and perspective on certain things. That is essential for me.

But at the same time, I can be really attracted to those who are different than me - probably out of admiration for characteristics that I wish I had in myself.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

As close to opposite you can get, while still being able to talk fluently to one another.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I need a mix of both...I don't want a girl friend thats my exact clone. But we also need to have somethings in common.


----------



## Han (May 31, 2010)

Someone fairly similar in views, but also with a different approach would be ideal.


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

It's very rare that opposites will attract.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Han said:


> Someone fairly similar in views, but also with a different approach would be ideal.


Agreed. I find people attractive when they have qualities I admire. And since they have a different approach they can help me get there since I may not on my own.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

_great minds thinking alike..._


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't think I could handle an ESFP for too long - in real life.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Seem conservative in your ways! Down with the air heads! I heart black frame glasses!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

A nice amount of both.


----------



## Lestat (Jun 1, 2010)

Great minds thinking alike.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

I would prefer each to a certain degree so that they are complimentary to my personality.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I prefer similarity. I want to be able to relate to my partner, and to understand them. If we're too different, it makes it so much harder to communicate, and it's also unlikely that we feel the same way about relationships, which puts a huge damper on a lot of things for me.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

A healthy blend of both. *coughINTJscough*

Very different on the surface, but very much the same at the core. It allows for good debate, but spares me the difficulty of never seeing eye to eye.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> If...
> 
> *They're intelligent
> *humble
> ...


Ooh so close! Got all but one :crying:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess similar ...but actually both. I think people have to have some similar values, interests and goals, or its just weird and awkward, how is there going to be any deep friendship or real long-term compatibility? But opposite strengths are good, so you can learn from each other and help each other out. I certainly don't want a clone of myself.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Opposites is closer to what I look for than great minds thinking alike. I'm interested in people who are different to me. I get surprisingly jealous of people that share my hobbies and such, but I've no need to envy people who have different priorities. Ideally, I'd meet someone wholly different from me but who communes with me in some way, and we'd spend our lives learning from one another and making really rounded people out of one another.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Similar. There is a lot of research confirming this. But there's probably a limit to how much similarity is beneficial. I seem attracted to a lot of INFJ and ISFJs which is only slightly similar to INFP. I would guess that attitude and S/N might be more important than the T/F divide.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

Opposites don't attract in my book. I like someone similar but subtly different.


----------

